# Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen



## Gohann (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo, habe mal ne Frage! Ich werde in diesem Jahr ein neues Gewässer befischen, wo andere Bedingungen als an meinem Hausgewässer herrschen. Sprich es geht relativ schnell ins Tiefe mit vielen Kanten. Eigentlich feedere ich gerne auf Karpfen etc. Doch unter solchen Bedingungen würde ich es gerne nochmal mit der Posenrute versuchen. Egal ob mit Lauf- oder fester Pose. Ich war vor 20 Jhren schon mal Mitglied dieses Vereins und hatte damals eine DAM Telerute zum Karpfenangeln (Telefino) 4,5 m lang. Die Rute war immer montiert und liess sich schnell einsetzen. Bevor mir jetzt jemand zu einer Bolo Rute rät, möchte ich noch darauf hinweisen, das dort viele Karpfen über 10 Pfund regelmässig gefangen werden. Ich durfte letztes Jahr mit einer Gastkarte dort angeln und konnte nach wirklich hartem Drill einen Karpfen von 85cm, ca. 20 Pfund schwer an einer Picker Rute landen!

Danke im Voraus für Eure Infos!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Sicher geht das .
Ich habe im Keller immernoch meine Teleruten  mit denen ich das Angeln angefangen habe und damals auch Karpfen damit gefangen.
Nur nutzen tue ich sie heutzutage nicht mehr.


----------



## Werraschreck (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Hallo

Karpfen mit der Bolo macht immer Spass.Ich benutze die Danube-Big Fish von Sensas in 7m Länge.Die hat auch schon mit dutzenden Mainbarben(80er) zu tun gehabt aber no problem.
Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen bei deinem Händler mal nachfragen.

                                                     Tobias


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Klar geht das,
macht bestimmt auch ne menge Spass so back to the roots.
Kannst uns hier ja auf dem laufendem halten.
Würde mich interessieren wie es läuft.
Gruss


----------



## Gohann (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Ich kann auch total "Back to the roots" gehen! Habe noch eine Mustang H Garbolino Telerute im Keller stehen. Aber wer tut sich solch ein Gewicht noch an? Hauptanforgerung an die Rute schnell einsatzfähig, also vormontiert zu transportieren muss sie sein, etwas aushalten sollte sie ähnlich der schon genannte Tele Fino. Kennt jemand der älteren Angler etwas vergleichbares?

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Werraschreck (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Hallo Gohann 

Frage :Was verstehst du unter aushalten?


----------



## Gohann (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Ganz einfach, man sollte mit der Rute genug Druck auf den Fisch ausüben können! Wie schon geschrieben in den See tummeln sich nicht nur 40cm Satzkarpfen und die Ufer sind mit Büschen versehen, deren Äste ins Wasser ragen. Unter Wasser sind bestimmt genug Wurzeln aus denen ich die Fische raushalten muss. Da soll die Rute nicht zu schlapp oder fein sein.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Werraschreck (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Dann  habe ich dich richtig verstanden,daß erfüllt eigentlich das Gros der BigFish Teleruten aus Carbon. was sich allerdings auch im Preis wiederspiegelt. Schau ruhig mal im Fachhandel nach . Moderne Teleruten der IM10 oder IM12 carbon Klasse sind einfach geil. Da liegen Welten dazwischen mit Teleruten von vor 1995.

                                   Tobias


----------



## Gohann (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Das denke ich mir auch. Dake für den Tipp!

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Damyl (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*



Gohann schrieb:


> hatte damals eine DAM Telerute zum Karpfenangeln (Telefino) 4,5 m lang.



Jaja....die gute alte Tele Fino #6
War eine superfeine Tele-Matchrute. Nicht unbedingt zum Karpfenangeln ausgelegt, aber warum nicht....wenn man Platz hat. 

Wenn du was vergleichbares heutzutage suchst, schau mal nach der Shimano Catana Telematch ...
Hab da die ältere Version davon (4,50m 10-30Gr). Jetzt hat sie ne andere Farbe. Denke soviel Unterschied wird da nicht sein.

Aber zum gezielten Karpfenangeln würde ich dir doch zu etwas "schwererem Gerät" raten.......


----------



## Gohann (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Was haltet ihr von der Browning Ambition Tele Float 4,2m WG 5-15gr? Hatte die Rute heute in der Hand. Schönes Handling und trotz weicher Spitze ein ordentlichen Rückgrat. War erst von "nur" -25gr. WG nicht überzeugt, aber der Zugtest hat mich eines besseren belehrt. Die Rute soll ja nicht zum reinen Karpfenfischen eingestzt werden, sondern mal einen Karpfen drillen, der zwischen Brassen, Schleien und Alanden schwimmt. Meine mich zu erinnern, die Tele Fino hatte um 30gr WG. Ich denke eine Rolle mit 22ger Mono bestückt tut ihr übriges.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*



Gohann schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Browning Ambition Tele Float 4,2m WG 5-15gr? Hatte die Rute heute in der Hand. Schönes Handling und trotz weicher Spitze ein ordentlichen Rückgrat. War erst von "nur" -25gr. WG nicht überzeugt, aber der Zugtest hat mich eines besseren belehrt. Die Rute soll ja nicht zum reinen Karpfenfischen eingestzt werden, sondern mal einen Karpfen drillen, der zwischen Brassen, Schleien und Alanden schwimmt. Meine mich zu erinnern, die Tele Fino hatte um 30gr WG. Ich denke eine Rolle mit 22ger Mono bestückt tut ihr übriges.
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:


Passt .#6


----------



## bream (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

ob du nun tele oder steckruten fischt, bleibt dir überlassen. was mich jedoch interessieren würde ist, warum es unbedingt eine telerute sein muss? eine dreiteilige steckrute mit einer länge von ca 1,20m ist doch auch ganz gut zu transportieren. sowohl montiert als auch unmontiert. und das handling und der spaß beim fischen ist in meinen augen größer, als bei einer telerute. 
je nachdem wie schwer du fischen möchtest, kann ich dir die Greys prodigy specialist float empfehlen. ist ein echt schickes stängchen, das ich selbst fische.


----------



## Gohann (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Ganz einfach, ich möchte immer eine montierte Rute mitführen, die Ruck Zuck einsetzbar ist und wenn nur schnell ein paar Köfis gefangen werden müssen. Das klappt mit ner Tele schneller. Für mich als Grobmotoriker ist es grausam meine dreiteilige Feederrute nach dem Angeln wieder schön zusammen zu legen, das sie ins Futteral passt. Ich bin sonst auch jemand ner nur mit Steckruten fischt.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Für deine Anforderungen würde ich eher nach einer Tele-Match mit etwas höherem WG suchen bzw. ne Tele-Float....

 WG irgendwas um die 30gr. Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass man damit den ein oder anderen dicken Karpfen sicher raus bekommt. Eine Abschleppstange wie moderne 3,5Lbs Karpfenruten mit 0,35er Schnur etc, sind das aber nicht. Würde auf so ne Float/ Carp Match max ne 22er drauf hauen bei viel Unrat im Wasser ggf noch ne 25er... mehr macht keinen Sinn, da du einfach keinen Druck aufbauen kannst.


----------



## Gohann (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Auf sowas wird es auch hinauslaufen. Hatte mich verschrieben, die Browning Rute hat ein WG von 5-25gr. Ich mache da auch keine großen Experimente! Ich mag es absolut nicht wenn Leute überfein fischen und ein Fisch die Montage sprengt und damit weiterschwimmt oder sogar verludert! Sicher es kann immer mal ein Fisch beissen der zu groß für das Gerät ist, provozieren muss man solche Situationen aber nicht! Dann kann ich sofort mit ner Unberingten an den Start gehen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Fr33 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Es kommt halt immer drauf an. Ich fische gerne mit der Matchrute auf Brassen und Rotaugen..... Da habe ich ne 16er Hauptschnur usw. Satzkarpfen usw. sind kein Problem... und auf 1-3Maden hat eig bisher nur 1mal ein Karpfen gebissen, der mir den Haken aufgebogen hat. Ich habe aber auch platz zum Drillen, da keine Hindernisse usw. im Weg sind...


----------



## Gohann (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Das Gewässer hat eigentlich zwei Bereiche. Zum einen einen als Badestrand ausgewiesenen Berich, der frei von Hindernissen oder großartigem Bewuchs ist. Dort habe ich letztes Jahr nen Karpfen von 85cm in 20 Minuten Drill an einer Pickerrute , die locker 25 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat ausgedrillt. Der andere Bereich hat im Uferbereich überhängende Sträucher, dort sind unter Wasser garantiert auch Wurzeln. Von dort muss ich auch die Fische fernhalten. Meine Baitcast Rute ist mit 30lbs tragender Power Pro bespult, um jeder Hecht den Weg ins Unterholz zu verwehren.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Es kommt halt immer drauf an. Ich fische gerne mit der Matchrute auf Brassen und Rotaugen..... Da habe ich ne 16er Hauptschnur usw. Satzkarpfen usw. sind kein Problem... und auf 1-3Maden hat eig bisher nur 1mal ein Karpfen gebissen, der mir den Haken aufgebogen hat. Ich habe aber auch platz zum Drillen, da keine Hindernisse usw. im Weg sind...



Ich fische ja auch sehr gerne mit Matchruten und auch mal mit der Stange auf Brassen und Rotaugen.
Wenn bei uns die Karpfen bei endsprechender Wassertemperatur gut drauf sind muss das Zeug leider im Keller bleiben.
Keine Chance bei unseren Wasserschweinen und die kommen immer mit den grossen Brassen.:r
Ziehen lassen kann man sie da nicht und leider wissen die auch direkt wo sie hin müssen.
Kommt halt immer auf die Umstände an .#6


----------



## Case (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Geh doch einfach in den nächsten Angelladen und such Dir ne schöne 3,6-3,9m Tele mit 30-60 Gramm Wurfgewicht raus. Das ist Standard, das kann jeder Hersteller. Da noch ne 30er Schnur ran, und Du hast auch mit nem 10-Pfund-Karpfen kein Problem.  Auch bei Unterholz im Wasser nicht.

Case


----------



## seppl184 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*



Gohann schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Browning Ambition Tele Float 4,2m WG 5-15gr? |wavey:


Zum Angeln ist die auf jeden Fall brauchbar.

Ist halt eine Billigserie die du nicht mit einer Tele Fino vergleichen kannst.

Soll nicht heissen das die schlecht ist, aber eine Tele Fino ist dagegen ein Mercedes.


----------



## Fr33 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Hab die Rute (Ambition) mal begrabbelt..... das ist was für Rotaugen, Brassen, Güstern, kleine Karauschen und Satzkarpfen.... ich finde die schon im Rückgrad recht weich. Druck auf größere Fische ausüben geht damit kaum noch....


Ich hab die Browning Carboxy Match (3 Stk) im Einsatz.... WG 10-30Gr...


----------



## Chris85m (16. März 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Meines Wissens nach ist die ''Ambition'' Serie von Browning nicht wirklich zu empfehlen..kenne ein paar Leute die Feeder- Kopf- oder Matchruten der Serie besitzen...hatte dementsprechend schon alle in der Hand und habe einige auch ausprobieren können.Mein Eindruck war das sie vom Preis her (verglichen mit anderen Browning Produkten) zwar wesentlich preiswerter sind...aber man dadurch eben auch den unterschied zu höherpreisigen produkten deutlich erkennt. Sei es durch höheres Gewicht oder aber gerade der Spitzenbereich sehr ''wabbelig'' wirkt. Würde dir deshalb auch eher zu etwas anderem raten.


----------



## Fr33 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Hallo Chris,

 genau das wollte ich eig. schreiben - habs halt etwas softer ausgedrückt. Die Amition Serie ist halt was zum Einstieg. Ordentlich verarbeitet usw.. aber halt kein High End Material. Dadurch schwerer, weicher.... und eben robuster.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Was sagte letztens mein örtlicher Gerätehandelsmann so schön: "Da ist mehr Glass drin!". 
Im Zeitalter der auf 1/10 Cent ausgeknautschten Rohstoffpreise und damit auch der Blankpreise wird fein abgestuft, wieviel von welchen Bestandteilen drin ist. D.h. jetzt ja nicht unbrauchbar schlecht, aber wie Du schreibst:
"Dadurch schwerer, weicher.... und eben robuster. "


----------



## Fr33 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Telerute zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen*

Hat alles seine Berechtigung.... sei es halt ein limitieres Budget, oder eben einfach der Einstieg in das feinere Angeln usw..... 

 Ich hab auch DAMALS mit ner ollen DAM Compozit Matchrute angefangen. War okey.....aber irgendwann war ich mit der Methode vetrauter und wollte mehr investieren.


----------

